# Some recent pics i took for a friend



## dubsesd (Nov 9, 2007)

enjoy


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Some recent pics i took for a friend (dubsesd)*

I like how there is a quad set of rings in the background.








I am not sure on the rims, a little funky with the chrome and size. What are they, 20s at least with rubber bands for tires. I assume it's bagged, it can't be drivable that low. Very clean never the less. Clear the corners and tint the fishbowl to finish it off.


----------



## dubsesd (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Some recent pics i took for a friend (Snowhere)*

bagyards airride, and the wheels are 20" Bentley wheels finished in sliver with machined lip


----------



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Some recent pics i took for a friend (dubsesd)*

Car looks hot, wheels are a little big, but with the bags they work.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Some recent pics i took for a friend (18turbo13)*

i wouldn't change a thing- http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## sleepy-jim (Mar 8, 2009)

Been following this in the airide section, grig85 has wheel issues lol


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Some recent pics i took for a friend (dubsesd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsesd* »_









I can't get over how sexy that Avant is.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubsesd (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: (sleepy-jim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepy-jim* »_Been following this in the airide section, grig85 has wheel issues lol

wait till you see what he picked up now.


----------

